# Loosing my white chickens



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

I have about 30 chickens pretty much mixed clutch, including some white giants that have been with them for about 2 months everyone was getting along fine up to a couple of weeks ago when the others began attacking my giants. The giants are about four and a half months old and are about the size of my other girls I don't understand why they would be attacking just my white ones. This has happened once before with the same group of hens when we first got into raising chickens but they were attacking my Cornish Rocks any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

What color are the other chickens? Chickens will separate themselves according to color, and if you have a large amount of one color and only a few of another, then they may have an issue with them.

It's the black wolf theory.


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

All different colors RIR, Black Australorps, Barred Rocks Buff Orpingtons


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My first flock was mixed breeds, but they separated themselves by color. The Silver Laced Wyadottes and Light Brahmas were the top, the buffs and the Red Sex Links were the bottom. 

Some years later I ordered a large flock of peeps. Half Delaware (white with a little black) and half Australorps (all black) it was interesting to watch them grow up and segregate themselves as to color. When they went to roost there was a clear separation, the blacks went to one side of my greenhouse and the whites didn't roost, but squeezed themselves on a shelf I had in the corner. All the roosters were in the center of all the females.

I would say that your colored hens aren't liking the white hens, it would make sense with the cornish as well, they are white, and they are shaped "weird" for a chicken, I'm sure the chickens know this.


----------



## Buff_Rooster7503 (Sep 21, 2012)

Racism is everywhere! Hehe


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Some breeds are more aggressive than others and will pick on more passive birds. You just may need to keep them separate if you can. I keep my giant langshans separate from my sex-link and RIReds for that reason.


----------

